# Red-blood shot eyes



## [email protected] (May 22, 2008)

Hello all I have several desert tortoises and one of my olders has recently developed symptoms of a respiratory infection again, anyways tonight when I peeked in on him his eyes wer very red and almost swollen, he did have a short time in a new area yesterday do we think its an allergy or a sign of a serious illness? I have never seen anything like this in my 18 years of having torts, any advice or help would be great!
Thanks
Marisa


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2008)

I used some eye drops seemed to help immediately!
Still any info is welcome!




[email protected] said:


> Hello all I have several desert tortoises and one of my olders has recently developed symptoms of a respiratory infection again, anyways tonight when I peeked in on him his eyes wer very red and almost swollen, he did have a short time in a new area yesterday do we think its an allergy or a sign of a serious illness? I have never seen anything like this in my 18 years of having torts, any advice or help would be great!
> Thanks
> Marisa


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2008)

What substrate do you have him on? Pine or other oily soft woods cause eye irritation and burning.

Yvonne


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2008)

THanks for the info would Cedar fall into a problem category?
Thanks


[email protected] said:


> What substrate do you have him on? Pine or other oily soft woods cause eye irritation and burning.
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (May 29, 2008)

Yes Cedar is one you DO NOT want to use.


----------

